# Fiat Ducato Hymer B694 Bonnet



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
Trying to open bonnet ,pulled lever on dash but bonnet stuck down tried pressing on it but still stuck .Its made of plastic so don't want to force it too much any suggestions?
Cheers
Alec


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*bonnet*

Hello, you need to pull the top out. pull on the top lip just below the wipers. It comes out & then up.
Barrie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Has it released any amount or is it still down solid the same as if driving?

Give the bonnet a shove one way then the other, have a play with release catch too.

Paul.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
looking through the grill it doesn't seem as though the catch is engaged but I cant see whats holding the bonnet down .I have tried pulling top of bonnet out but seems jammed.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

alecturn1 said:


> Hi
> Trying to open bonnet ,pulled lever on dash but bonnet stuck down tried pressing on it but still stuck .Its made of plastic so don't want to force it too much any suggestions?
> Cheers
> Alec


Hi and welcombe, I have just had a look at my B694 and yes you can see the base of the catch but you can not see the retaining bolt so I would recommend you look further and make sure your cable has not streached, I have had issues with my lock as it was not well oiled.... there should be about 10mm gap between the bottom of the cover and the main chassi but do not force it you must make sure you release the retaining bolt first.... it would also be useful to know which series of B694 you have as there are 3 series if I recall corectley


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
will have another look tomorrow
its a y reg (2002) if that helps.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I seem to remember a similar problem on mine. What I hadn't realised was that the catch had released ok but the bonnet had stuck in place. To release it I think it just needs the bonnet panel lifting / pushing vertically up towards the windscreen.


----------



## balabosun (Nov 7, 2008)

*hymer bonnet*

mines the same on my hymer legend, try pulling on the top right and left top corners then lift as usual,works for me


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies,managed to release it I put my hand up through grill and pulled cable which released it.Looks as though cable might be a bit stretched
Cheers and happy new year to you all
Alec


----------

